# Cochineal on my haynaldianum ...please help



## Geraldine (Apr 17, 2021)

Good evening Paph’s lovers !

One week ago, I have noticed white stuff before the wonderful flowers of my haynaldianum (one hamp).

This one has/had 2 hamps, multifloral.
Today, I saw much more of this white stuff and after some research, I came to the conclusion that it was cochineals 

I decided then to cut the infested hamp at the basis (see pictures).... 

I checked and cleaned the full plant (with white vinegar) and I let the other hamp.
I have put the plant far away from the others....and of course, I have also checked the orchids nest to it.


I am anxious because this is my first issue with insects.

Any recommendations please ?

many thanks


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

This looks like mealy bug infestations. 

Spray with 70% rubbing alcohol on all parts with the white fuzz and wipe off with paper towel. Watch under leaves and inside base of leaf fans. Immerse pot in soapy room temperature water (a tiny drop of detergent) 24 hours to drown the ones inside pot. Make sure water is 1 cm above the mix. 

Repeat this 7-10 days later.

You can also repot the plant while wiping and spraying with the rubbing alcohol. Wash roots carefully.

Treat all plant within 1.5 feet of this too. 

You can also use safer soap insecticide to spray. Always treat the root zone with overnight soak or repotting.

Good luck.

PS there are also predatory beetles you can get online for mealies.


----------



## CarlG (Apr 18, 2021)

I have found Talstar P does a good job, both as a foliar spray, and as a drench (to get anything in the root zone). It's a synthetic pyrethroid, comes as an aqueous emulsion, and does not smell bad. I use it inside my home. Not systemic, however - you'll need to spray a second time after two weeks.

Dunno it's availability outside the US. I bought mine over Amazon.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2021)

Mealy bugs. First clean up with rubbing alcohol, then Pyrethrin and lots of it, repeated a week apart.


----------



## Lucienne (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes, these are mealy bugs.

The worst thing is that if they appeared once, then now you need to be especially careful and attentively. Always inspect the plants and carefully remove any whites.

Has anyone managed to get rid of them once and for all?


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes indeed. Orthene 97% wettable powder as a drench.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2021)

yes, with multiple and repeated use of insecticides.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2021)

clean off with rubbing alcohol, then treat. Good luck.


----------



## PamO (Apr 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This looks like mealy bug infestations.
> 
> Spray with 70% rubbing alcohol on all parts with the white fuzz and wipe off with paper towel. Watch under leaves and inside base of leaf fans. Immerse pot in soapy room temperature water (a tiny drop of detergent) 24 hours to drown the ones inside pot. Make sure water is 1 cm above the mix.
> 
> ...


Hi: Do you keep the plant immersed for 24 hrs or just leave it in the soapy water for a short time?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 29, 2021)

PamO said:


> Hi: Do you keep the plant immersed for 24 hrs or just leave it in the soapy water for a short time?


Overnight is good in shade.


----------



## Justin (Apr 30, 2021)

Lucienne said:


> Yes, these are mealy bugs.
> 
> The worst thing is that if they appeared once, then now you need to be especially careful and attentively. Always inspect the plants and carefully remove any whites.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get rid of them once and for all?



Yes but it took the nuclear option-- Decathlon and Enstar II.


----------



## Geraldine (May 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This looks like mealy bug infestations.
> 
> Spray with 70% rubbing alcohol on all parts with the white fuzz and wipe off with paper towel. Watch under leaves and inside base of leaf fans. Immerse pot in soapy room temperature water (a tiny drop of detergent) 24 hours to drown the ones inside pot. Make sure water is 1 cm above the mix.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for your advice ! I have cut the infested hamp, clean the rest with alcohol and white vinegar and put the plant in quarantine. 

For the time being, I have not seen others bugs  (on that paph and the others).

I did not try the soapy water for 24hrs because I was afraid to kill this expensive paph....


----------



## Geraldine (May 5, 2021)

CarlG said:


> I have found Talstar P does a good job, both as a foliar spray, and as a drench (to get anything in the root zone). It's a synthetic pyrethroid, comes as an aqueous emulsion, and does not smell bad. I use it inside my home. Not systemic, however - you'll need to spray a second time after two weeks.
> 
> Dunno it's availability outside the US. I bought mine over Amazon.


 Many thanks for your advice. Will keep in mind the products if the bugs come back


----------



## Geraldine (May 5, 2021)

Justin said:


> Mealy bugs. First clean up with rubbing alcohol, then Pyrethrin and lots of it, repeated a week apart.


 Many thanks for your advice !
With alcohol and having cut the infested hamp, it seems to be ok for now....


----------



## Geraldine (May 5, 2021)

Lucienne said:


> Yes, these are mealy bugs.
> 
> The worst thing is that if they appeared once, then now you need to be especially careful and attentively. Always inspect the plants and carefully remove any whites.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get rid of them once and for all?



....I check the infested one everyday and it seems to be ok for now....


----------



## Geraldine (May 5, 2021)

abax said:


> Yes indeed. Orthene 97% wettable powder as a drench.


 Thanks for the advice ! I will keep in mind the name of the product.


----------



## Geraldine (May 5, 2021)

NYEric said:


> clean off with rubbing alcohol, then treat. Good luck.


 This is what I have done and it seems to be ok for the time being.... thank you


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2021)

Geraldine said:


> This is what I have done and it seems to be ok for the time being.... thank you



Your plant is still infested even if you don't see any right now. Use an insecticide.


----------



## Lucienne (May 8, 2021)

@Justin thanks for your reply and congratulations on defeating the pest! In Russia, no one offers such insecticides ☹ I have not met anything with such active ingredients.

@Geraldine, stay alert!  You may not see them for a couple of months, and then suddenly you will find a big colony.
In my case, I find them already on different plants.


----------



## Geraldine (May 15, 2021)

Justin said:


> Your plant is still infested even if you don't see any right now. Use an insecticide.


I am still checking the plant everyday and I have put it far away from the others. 
I cross fingers then and I hope it will be ok


----------



## Geraldine (May 15, 2021)

Lucienne said:


> @Justin thanks for your reply and congratulations on defeating the pest! In Russia, no one offers such insecticides ☹ I have not met anything with such active ingredients.
> 
> @Geraldine, stay alert!  You may not see them for a couple of months, and then suddenly you will find a big colony.
> In my case, I find them already on different plants.


----------



## Geraldine (May 15, 2021)

well, the seller advised me to check it everyday and to clean it everyday as well. Nothing so far and the plant has been put in another place than the others. Insecticide was not recommended by the seller so let’s see


----------

